# Tastaturbeleuchtung bei Schenker Notebooks konfigurieren



## Böhser Cabal (22. November 2017)

Hi.


Ich habe meiner Freundin zum Arbeiten ein Schenker Slim Notebook gekauft.

Was mir aber da jetzt schon auf den Sack geht ist, dass die Tastaturbeleuchtung nach ein paar Sekunden ausgeht. Erst wenn man eine X-beliebige Taste drückt geht sie wieder an.

Ist für uns furchtbar nervig wenn man vor dem TV im Dämmerlicht nebenbei ein wenig surfen will, und man erst einmal die Beleuchtung anwerfen darf um dann weiter tippen zu können.

Mit der FN und der F4-Taste kann ich lediglich die Helligkeit der Tastatur erhöhen oder verringern.

Aber einzustellen dass die Tastaturbeleuchtung deutlich länger an bleibt, das habe ich noch nicht gefunden.



Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich die Tastaturbeleuchtung konfigurieren kann?



MFG


----------



## Böhser Cabal (25. November 2017)

Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Hi.
> Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich die Tastaturbeleuchtung konfigurieren kann?


----------



## mardsis (25. November 2017)

Moin,

Ich besitze das Gerät nicht, aber ich hätte 2 Ideen, 1. Gucke mal im Bios, ob es da eine Einstellung gibt und 2. Gucke eventuell mal in den Energieoptionen, ob sich das da einstellen lässt.


----------



## mySN.de (29. November 2017)

Hallo Böhser Cabal,

du kannst dies ganz einfach im Control Center einstellen. Das Control Center kannst du über Fn+Esc oder über das Icon im System Tray öffnen.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## Böhser Cabal (9. Januar 2018)

mySN.de schrieb:


> Hallo Böhser Cabal,
> 
> du kannst dies ganz einfach im Control Center einstellen. Das Control Center kannst du über Fn+Esc oder über das Icon im System Tray öffnen.
> 
> ...




Danke.

Hat super funktioniert...


----------



## HagakureSN (10. Januar 2018)

Könnte das bitte einmal näher erklärt werden? Ich finde nämlich im Control Center keine Möglichkeit, die Beleuchtung dauerhaft einzustellen. Auch das Handbuch schweigt sich hierzu leider aus. Vielen Dank schon mal.

edit: scheint gelöst zu sein. Lag offenbar am voreingestellten sleep timer. Ein Hinweis im Manual wäre gleichwohl hilfreich


----------



## mySN.de (11. Januar 2018)

Hallo HagakureSN,

es freut uns zu hören, dass du die Funktion noch selbst gefunden hast. Viel Spaß mit deinem Laptop.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## Cortado (16. Juni 2018)

hab mein a507 ganz neu und kann meine tastaturbeleuchtung auch nicht einstellen da ich garkeine einstellungsmöglichkeit für meine tastatur habe ...


----------



## mySN.de (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo Cortado,

was passiert denn, wenn du die Tastenkombination Fn+Esc drückst? Öffnet sich das Control Center?

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## Cortado (27. Juni 2018)

es passiert garnichts und es schein als würde ich kein control center haben, kann das sein?


----------



## mySN.de (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo Cortado,

das sieht dann ganz danach aus. Oder aber ein Antiviren-Programm blockiert fälschlicherweise das Control Center.

Falls du ein XMG A507 mit i5-7300HQ oder i7-7700HQ hast: https://www.mysn.de/driver/1_XMG/XMG_A507_und_A707/Windows 10/Drivers/07_Hotkey_5.0001.1.17.zip
Für ein A507 mit i5-8300H oder i7-8750H: https://www.mysn.de/driver/1_XMG/XMG_A507(XA507M18)_und_A707(XA707M18)/Drivers/drivers/07_Hotkey.zip


Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------

